
Ask HN: What do you want out of social media? - cirgue
Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Snapchat, Reddit, etc are all garbage products from my POV for a host of reasons, and I know I&#x27;m not the only one that feels the same way.<p>If you&#x27;re no longer into any of the existing social media platforms a) how are they failing you, and b) what do you actually want out of social media?<p>For me personally, I want a way to keep in touch with people&#x2F; people to keep in touch with me, but that doesn&#x27;t sell my data to advertisers and is resistant to virality and toxic behavior.
======
Theophraustous
For the most part I don't use social media. My Facebook exists so that members
of my family and friends can contact me via messenger when either of phone
numbers change. I use Twitter to show my interest in the web development
community to potential clients and employers.

------
cimmanom
IMO the problems with social media are not technological problems or even
product problems. They're problems of human behavior and social psychology. I
don't think you can fix that with a different product offering.

------
sharemywin
lately I watch the news on sling and deep learning videos on youtube. This and
IH. That's about it. I have accounts but mostly don't use them. when I want to
talk to somebody I call them. text but mostly to my wife.

